# Should I be concerned?



## Anabaptist (Mar 13, 2010)

Delete


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

RU gonna put it out of its misery? Are you gonna haul it away? I would sure get rid of it. FAR FAR away...


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

My dog got ahold of a possum one night when I let him out to go potty. He caught the possum and hook the crap out of it. I was sure the critter was a goner. It just laid there. I got the og in, no bites or blood. I washed him and me up real good.

I checked before I went to bed about 2 hrs later and the possum was gone.

This possum you have sounds sick to me and I would call the warden, have his head taken (not the wardens) to check for rabies. You do NOT want to have this go unchecked because of the blood. 

Do not fool with this critter any longer, really, make the call. You don't want to go through what it takes for the rabies treatment, which is costly too. And then there's the question of your dog....


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

It's possible that something else got hold of it first and worked it over. I had one dog that wasn't fooled by "playing 'possum". He'd go right down the back breaking every rib along the way. If it crawled away later, it was in a world of hurt.

Martin


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

You set a trap and now you leave an animal whether sick or not, to suffer! I can't even believe what you wrote. Put the thing down, cut off it's head and get it tested, if you had even the slights cut or crack on your hands and this thing has rabies or the plague you very well could be infected from the blood on your hands.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Possums don't carry rabies, their body temperature's too low.
Look it up for reassurance.
Then do the right thing, and if it's still out there, put it out of pain.
Th longest I've ever seen one 'play dead' is thirty-five minutes.
Was the bait poisoned?


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

They can carry rabies although rare...I looked it up

Question: Do opossums carry rabies?


Answer: Any mammal can get rabies. However, the chance of rabies in an opossum is EXTREMELY RARE. This may have something to do with the opossum&#8217;s low body temperature (94-97Âº F) making it difficult for the virus to survive in an opossum&#8217;s body.

http://www.opossumsocietyus.org/frequently_asked_questions.htm#Do opossums carry rabies?


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have never seen a sick "possum" they have been around just about as long as any animal. As to the smell ,yeah they do smell bad and if your dog messed with it your dog will smell bad, as to the rabies they are at the bottom of the list, almost like they are immune to it. Something of interest is they have more teeth then any North American animal, and they eat anything including their own tail and droppings to survive. I have handled hundreds of them dead and alive for 60 plus years and no bad effects "I think". Years ago my dad put what he thought was a dead one in his hunting coat and it come to life and bit him on the hand, he died, about 30 years later.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Their metabolism is too slow to get rabies. Theoretically, they could, but it just never happens. Same with rabbits. It's just not seen in them hardly ever.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

charliesbugs said:


> about 30 years later.


:clap:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Just put the darn thing out of it's misery!


----------



## Anabaptist (Mar 13, 2010)

Delete


----------

